# TRAK CNC



## papermaker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for information about the TRAK CNC knee mill retrofit.
I bought a Alliant knee mill that has the first generation TRAK CNC system hooked up to it.My problem is that it was purchased from an estate sale and there was any information about how to program it and no one available to ask . I called Southwest Industries,the company that made it,and all they could tell me was it was their first attempt at CNC and that they only made 11 of these.
All of the data that is programed into it is stored on small cassette tape similiar to answering machine tapes. The mill is fine to use manually but I thought that it would be interesting to get the CNC part working.
Thanks in advance for any information you may have!


----------



## Syaminab (Mar 13, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for information about the TRAK CNC knee mill retrofit.
> I bought a Alliant knee mill that has the first generation TRAK CNC system hooked up to it.My problem is that it was purchased from an estate sale and there was any information about how to program it and no one available to ask . I called Southwest Industries,the company that made it,and all they could tell me was it was their first attempt at CNC and that they only made 11 of these.
> All of the data that is programed into it is stored on small cassette tape similiar to answering machine tapes. The mill is fine to use manually but I thought that it would be interesting to get the CNC part working.
> Thanks in advance for any information you may have!


look down for similar threads, it seems that Cullen is an expert on the Trak CNC.
Regards.


----------

